# Sims 3 Expansion Pack Installation Problem



## jahnkster (Jul 26, 2010)

No idea if this is a Mac question or if I should contact the program...

I downloaded The Sims 3 World Adventures from www.direct2drive.com.  Yes, I downloaded the Mac version.  In accordance to their suggestions, I checked to see if my firewall was enabled.  It was not, so that is good. (They ask that it is not).  I downloaded the game just fine.  However, when I clicked on "Sims 3 World Adventures Installer," I get a pop up that says, "Could not verify integrity of installer."  Any way of getting around this?  I've downloaded from this site before, only to a Windows computer, so I know their stuff is legit (they are also rated by the BBB).  Please help if you can.  I am running a MacBook with OSX.  I have The Sims 3 installed on my computer and it runs just fine.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 27, 2010)

Have you tried re-downloading the installer?  Perhaps your initial download was somehow corrupt.


----------



## jahnkster (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi ElDiabloConCaca,

I found the answer after hours (literally) of searching on the website.  For everyone who has the same problem:

Here's what you need to do:

1. Unpack the zip file that was downloaded from D2D. A folder should show up.

2. Open "Disk Utility" on your mac.

3. When Disk Utility opens, click on the "+new image" tab. When the drop down menu appears, start with the top dialog box. Name it "Sims 3 Ambitions." 2nd box- save it to the desktop. "Disk Name", don't touch that one. The next box "volume size", hit that, and select custom. When the next window appears, Click the left box and put in "6". In the right box, change to GB. Now click on the Partions Tab, change it to just plain old CD/DVD. Don't touch anything else, click create.

4. Close disk utility.

5. Go to the desk top. There will be a Sims 3 Ambitions .dmg file, and a "Disk Image" Icon. Go INTO the folder that was extracted from the sims 3 zip file. Highlight all contents in the folder, drag them onto the "Disk Image" Icon. It will copy them.

**Do not drag the folder onto it. Go into the folder, get the contents & drag them out of the folder.

6. When it's done copying, double click the "Disk Image" Icon that we created, go inside, Click the "The Sims 3 Installer" Icon. It will run.

I followed these directions and now it works perfectly.  Stupid programs for Windows... *razzle frazzle*


----------

